# PHP Seiten funktionieren nicht - Webserver Einstellung?



## mariomartic (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Habe mir das Buch PHP4 Workshop zugelegt und den Apache Webserver mit PHP installiert...nun habe ich wie im Buch eine Test-PHP-Datei erstellt mit dem phpinfo Befehl...
Habe danach im IE den Pfad zur Datei angegeben. Jetzt müsste der Webserver diese Datei doch erkennen und interpretieren. Jedoch findet er die Datei, und dann kann ich diese downloaden oder öffnen..wenn ich auf öffnen klicke, dann macht er mir die Datei mit dem Dreamweaver auf. Ick kapiere das nicht. Währen der Installation war die Meldung, dass der Webserver funktioniert. Habe alle Einstellungen vorgenommen die nötig waren (gemäss Buch)...


Falls jemand weiss, wo das Problem liegt, wäre ich froh um eure Hilfe!

VIELEN DANK


----------



## mariomartic (4. Januar 2004)

endlich geschafft...sorry an alle...habe mich nochmal hingesetzt und das netzt durchsucht und bin auf folgende seite gestossen, welche mir bei meinem problem geholfen hat....


http://www.php.net/manual/de/install.apache.php


gruss
SEVEN


----------

